# Snow Blowing ?



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello ,

This year I am thinking about trying to get a few snowblowing customers. They would be customers I mow and do lawn care for in the spring , summer , and fall. How should I go about trying to sign them up for snow blowing ? Do any of you come by one time during the strom and one time after to snow blow ?

Last year we got around 12 - 24 inches in one storm . What would be a good snow blower ( single stage ) to go and buy ? I was looking at the Toro Powerclear .


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you see your customers on a personal basis? For example, is it you yourself that knocks on the door and delivers the bill or collect payment? If so, around the time your mowing slows down, print up some documentation and a quote for your price of taking care of their winter needs. Then when you bring your mowng bill, just let them know that you also do snowblowing in the winter and let them know that you will treat them with the same respect, professionalism, and care that you do all summer long. If you treat your customers well, they will feel relieved usually that they only have one person all year long take care of their property. This is one of the biggest reasons it is good to have a good working relationship with ALL your clients. Dont be afraid to talk about the price with them, they will let you know if they dont think its fair. And dont be afraid to tell them how expensive it is to do if they think its high. This is the best way i've found. Most people enjoy knowing they are important enough to be seen by you personally and not just another client.


----------



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

You make very good points BlizzardBeater. Yes , I am the one that collects the money etc. So I do see my customers every once in a while. I guess I will make a fyler for each customer. My only problem now is , should I come one time during and one time after the storm ? and tell them I will be there to clear the driveway unless 1 inch of snow is on the ground ?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Imo I would leave that up to the customer. Write individual contracts that outline things as trigger amounts and repeat trips. Some may want every two inches some may want once a storm.


----------



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone else ?


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

Call them on the phone or talk to them in person. Whatever you do don't just give them a flyer. I call my customers from time to time just to ask if everything is ok and if they need anything, I reccommened yiu do the same.

If your gonna use a blower i recommend blowing when the storm is over. Try to get the older people who won;t go anywhere while its snowing so you can wait till its done.

I charge 1-6 one price
6-10 anther and so on

hope that helped a little bud


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

They flyer was to hand over in person. If you just call them up, the concersation is forgot when the telephone is hung up. If they're looking at your snazzy flyer on the table while the first big snow is coming down, they'll dial the number.


----------



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

My problem with one time during the storm is , What if its another 15- 30 inches like last year ? a single stage wont handle it and I dont feel like spending the extra money on a single stage


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Lessons in Snowblowing from making all the mistakes*

For Anyone out there thinking about snowblowing let me give my best advice because this is how i got started.

1. concentrate your area as tight as possible. max of 5 mile radius 
2. spend the money get the troybilt 4510. With the zeroturn switches and 45 inch cutting width you will spend way less time also most sidewalks are killed in one pass i have two of these beasts and even with a 16.5 horse motor they sip fuel Most single car wide drives anre done in two and a half passes

3. Make your price high to start. here in buffalo we get 120 inches a season on average i started out with prices like plowing 250 to 350 a season because i didnt have a truck and was brand new to it and got my ass kicked during a seven day storm lol i would say at least 450 500 a season minimum. im slowly increasing my prices till i get what i want its my second season with snow service and first with a plow

4.build a nice small trailer low to the road with a fold down ramp or buy one either enclose it yourself or buy a used enclosed ice buildup in the auger housing is a real problem.

Another idea might be to keep your blowing accounts when you get a plow truck. i still have my blowing accounts and tow trailer behind the truck. The way i do it is to plan some blowing around the plow accounts this way i can bring an employee to do the blowing while i do the plowing. i do 50 driveways in 7 hours this way and pay a guy 10 an hour to help me


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't get a single stage. Buy yourself a two stage, say 24" MTD for $600. 

With that much snow, you won't be able to pull anything off with a little one stage...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

crazyskier537;1184610 said:


> Don't get a single stage. Buy yourself a two stage, say 24" MTD for $600.
> 
> With that much snow, you won't be able to pull anything off with a little one stage...


Single stage is just fine I run a single stage 46in cut blower on my rider and it's a snow moving machine.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

discuss with them when they would like it done...some dont mind waiting untill the storm is over and having you do it only once...some would rather have you come by during the storm so they can get out if they need to go to work or somewhere. explain to them if you do it twice it will cost more.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, I just printed 9 flyers and handed them out to 9 neighbors, maybe 20 minutes ago. I saw 4 of them, and gave the flyer to them in person. All 4 said they would be happy to hire me. I am almost positive that the other 5 will do the same in emails and calls.

Honestly, flyers are the way to go. I wouldn't recommend that you meet them in person, mainly because people are often more indecisive and uncertain when in the company of others. A well designed, INVITING and friendly flier, will land you a near 100% success rate. On the other hand, if you go over there, the client will think, "ohhh it's so much money, ohhh, I can do it myself". With flyers, you give them the chance to sleep on it. Also, it's very important when you put the flyers out. (believe me, I own a printing company) If you put them out early morning, people will see the flyer when they are leving to work, and will say "stupid flyer" and crumple it up. The best time, is around noon to 3pm. This way, they are collecting the mail, and will grab anything they see to take it inside, and possibly throw it out. BUT, before they throw it out, they will glance down at it and see oooh, maybe I could use some snow removal...

Idk, i've been doing flyers for about 3 years now, and it's far better than catching the person when there outside.... and cold....and simply put, want to get rid of you, and get to wherever their going.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

When I was in junior high I use to mow lawns for people in my neighborhood. I also did the morning paper delivery to about 40 customers. When it came time for winter my paper customers (who were mostly seniors) starting hitting me up for shovelling. I hate shovelling. So I borrowed my Dad's two-stage snow blower and I made a killing every winter. These people loved me using a snowblower because I could do their walk ways, around their cars and no big snow piles. It was great money. I miss those days. Just thought I would share.tymusic


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

mortician79;1186788 said:


> When I was in junior high I use to mow lawns for people in my neighborhood. I also did the morning paper delivery to about 40 customers. When it came time for winter my paper customers (who were mostly seniors) starting hitting me up for shovelling. I hate shovelling. So I borrowed my Dad's two-stage snow blower and I made a killing every winter. These people loved me using a snowblower because I could do their walk ways, around their cars and no big snow piles. It was great money. I miss those days. Just thought I would share.tymusic


I miss those days as well I used to make good money with dads equipment and gas during the winter as well.payup


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

can you send me a copy of the flyer you prepared to [email protected]
also i use a toro 210r single stage and we had over 30 inches of snow last week not a problem .


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

If your doin some blowin, bring a woman


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

KEC Maintaince;1187976 said:


> can you send me a copy of the flyer you prepared to [email protected]
> also i use a toro 210r single stage and we had over 30 inches of snow last week not a problem .


Yeah, sure. First thing tommarow i'll attach it or email it. I made it in corel, so i'll have to save it as something. Jpg sound ok? It is a third of a page (landscape). Kind of like a tri-fold brochure, but only one part aka. standard flyer size.

Yeah, maybe you guys are right with the single stage blower. Idk, i've probably been spoiled with "2 stagers" for a while now...


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks bro .. yea when i brought my snow blower i had the same questions i will add this tho if you dont stay with the storm and let things get icey then you will need a 2 stg. 
my toro was cheap and its paid for its self already next yr i will be adding a 2 stg...
im just going to have to figure out how to carry all this equipment on a jeep.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I blow all of my high end residential driveways.

We have a few Toro 210r single stages, and 30" 2 stage.

If you keep up with the storm, the two stage will rarely get used. But its still nice to have when you need it.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with PowersTree, My Toro 210R's get used for every storm. They are light, quick and can handle most types of snow. But I also keep an 8 or 10hp 2stage on the trucks for eating through snowbanks or when we have really wet heavy snow. 

IMO, Depending on what you can afford, your first purchase should be a good 8-10hp 2 stage. once you get going you can always pick up a single stage later on. I think I paid around $475 each for a Toro 210R. Just don't go with a knock off or a box store special, You'll regret it!


----------

